# " Teufels Hörner "



## Fabian (3. November 2002)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tutorial. Und zwar möchte ich gerne "Teufels Hörner" machen..

Beispiele:






bild von 666-hellish.com

oder





bild von amazon.de

also ich meine das neben dem @ bzw. dem TV..

weis jemand wie ich das mache? mit 'freihand zeichnen' siehts doof aus 

bitte um hilfe

viele gruesse


----------



## 3DMaxler (3. November 2002)

Pfadwerkzeug?.... ich kann das selber net... doofes werkzeug *heul*


----------



## X-trOn (3. November 2002)

Rezept eins:

Kochzeit 10 min

Man nehme Dr. Adobe Illustrator oder ein gleichwertiges Vektorgrafikprogramm (Corel Draw zwar nicht gleichwertig aber es reicht)und erstelle die gewünschten Hörner


Rezept zwei:

Kochzeit >15 min

Man nehme das Pfad Tool und erstelle mittels verformen und Konvertieren von Punkten die gewünschten Hörner.

Für Bedienung und Handhabung benutzen sie die Suchfunktion oder fragen sie ihren Mod oder Member

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Dunsti (3. November 2002)

Rezept drei

Kochzeit: ca. 1 minute

man setze in 3 Ebenen 3 Kreise. den auf der hintersten Ebene füllt man mit schwarz, die anderen darüberliegenden mit der Hintergrundfarbe.
Die Datei im Anhang ist natürlich nur als Beispiel. Man kann das auch genauer und besser machen, aber die Methode ist die einfachste und effektivste.
Die drei Kreise müssen auch nicht gleich groß sein, und müssen auch nicht kreisrund sein.

siehe Anhang 


Dunsti


----------



## Fabian (3. November 2002)

vielen dank,

mir geht es schon viel besser =)


----------



## X-trOn (3. November 2002)

He He das rezept schmeckt teuflisch gut und is teuflisch einfach

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## subzero (6. November 2002)

das geht auch mit dem mond den man in ps als vorgabe hat.......da muss dann halt auch nur einige stellen weg radieren.....


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (6. November 2002)

Mond als Vorlage? Wo denn?


----------



## Psyclic (6. November 2002)

> Kochzeit >15 min
> 
> Man nehme das Pfad Tool...




15.......... 





















   is klar ne


----------

